
Show HN: Leadbox – Web Development Lead Generation Service - wprapido
http://leadbox.co.nz
======
sharemywin
Are you using robo-calling?

~~~
wprapido
No. We don't do calls at all

~~~
sharemywin
So your service goes out to the web and finds small businesses that have
crappy websites so they can be offered mobile friendly design services?

~~~
wprapido
Exactly!

